# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам торговое оборудование

## Ониксо

Продам торговое оборудование:
1.Ширма 600грн
2.ноги- 15грн/шт
3.флейты-15грн/шт
4.вывеска "открыто" (вертикальная)-150грн
5.стойка для колгот-250грн
6.корзина-100грн
7.манекен-50грн
8.стол-200грн(продан)
9.вешалка-200грн
10.крепления-15грн/шт
11.уголок покупателя-50грн (продан)
По всем вопросам обращаться в личку либо по телефону 0931873080 Ольга

----------


## SNEZHINKA

Дайте тел. Хочу купить уголок покупателя и корзину

----------


## Ониксо

АП

----------


## Ониксо

АП

----------


## emelina

в каком районе города вы находитесь и есть ли ещё корзина?

----------

